# What to do with 180 proof alcohol?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

A friend of mine recently brought me a bottle of 180 proof alcohol. I don't really feel like drinking it, and not to sure what else to do with it... any ideas?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

There is a Blog called theitaliandishblog.com and they have a recipe for something you just might like.....or not., Limoncello .





  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 3, 2014











  








image.jpg




__
petalsandcoco


__
Sep 3, 2014








The recipe is fairly easy

- zest of 6-7 large lemons
- 1 litre or quart of pure grain alcohol or vodka 
- 5 cups (1250 ml) water
- 3 cups (700 gr) sugar

These make for great gift giving. 
A thought


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

flaming sugar cubes for dessert garnish or Irish coffees /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Lemoncello: great idea! And sounds easy enough to make. Great, thanks. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Flaming sugar cubes sound fun... reminds me of the cocktails of my youth.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Is it pure grain alcohol? It's probably past the season this year, but how about cherries? My French neighbor and I make some every year. Here is Jacques Pepin's method:

http://www.kqed.org/w/morefastfoodmyway/episode215.html

In his Essentials cookbook, he recommends a similar recipe with sweet/bing cherries. Last week I could still get Washington State bing cherries at the market but they were getting pricey. Or, you could wait until the season next year. It's not like the alcohol will go bad.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Oooh cherry sounds delicious but yeah it's past the season here. Walnuts would have been nice but we're also past the season. 'Tis the season of grapes, apples, peach, nectarines...


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Two foods that absorb flavours:

The first is fats--any kind of a fat.

The second is booze.  The higher proof it is, and the less of sugar or other stuff in there, the more flavour it will absorb and transmit to other ingredients within the dish.

but, on second though, just mail the bottle to me.....


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi FF,

in most cases 180 proof (divide by 2 to obtain 90% ABV or Alcohol By Volume) is too strong to make liqueurs, you'll need to dilute down to below 100 proof (or 50% ABV).

here is a great web resource for making liqueurs:

http://homedistiller.org/flavor/liqueurs

also you may think of making vanilla extract.

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/15619/making-vanilla-extract

Luc H.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

Lemoncello or orangecello if you happen to have an orange tree in your backyard there in southern sunny california! [emoji]127774[/emoji]


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I had a jar of proofed moon shine last summer and infused it with ginger.  It was delicious in a mixed drink.  I got the idea from the "Zen" martini I had in San Antonio at the tower restaurant.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Purple label rum at one time was 180 proof. It was used to flambé wedding cakes(flaming cake ceremony) and desserts but then got to expensive so most places  started  to use lemon    xtract


----------

